# Boarded up house near Aberystwyth



## lurch (Nov 1, 2008)

Boarded up house near Aberystwyth

This house has been left to rot probably since the seventies. 

I first explored it in the early eighties when access was easy, and believe it or not it was left full of furniture, including a baby grand piano in one of the front rooms. Surprise surprise that’s gone now, but its amazing how much is left, and how little damage has been done.

The detailing is lovely, the staircase I’ve never seen the like of before, though slightly steep up to the roof . .it definitely wouldn’t pass current build regs.

The garden has been divided, and now has a modern bungalow at one end where there used to be an old workshop which I found my way into to discover it must have been the local undertakers as there were boxes full of coffin fittings left.

I believe the owner has the field behind, and at some point it will be developed, and this may be lost to create access.


----------



## Els (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, I really like this kind of thing. Bob on.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely. That's exactly the kind of explore I like.

You can keep yer boring industrial units. Where people used to live is where it's at.


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 5, 2008)

Great stuff 

was there any juicy gossip in that scrap book ?


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely house that.  I would have ignored the rest of the building and read those books! I see what you mean with the stairs. A drunks obstacle course at its best.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like this one. Love all the features that have still been left in there. The fireplace with the old cooking stove built in is great, as is the old cupboards, and especially the handrail and bannister on the stairs. They're in excellent condition. 

Hope these items will be taken out of there if the owner does decide to demolish the building. 

Cheers, nice find,

 Sal


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 5, 2008)

Any sign of water damage? I wouldn't have thought that a complete lack of maintainance for thirty years would be good for the place.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 5, 2008)

How steep are those stairs?!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 5, 2008)

Delightful house. Such a lot of nice old details too. Absolutely love that pantry.


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 5, 2008)

really nice, would like to have read those books too. old books rule.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. I wonder why places like this are left for so long it's a real waste?


----------



## owlet (Nov 5, 2008)

mmm, the dust! i love residential explores, and this place is absolutely gorgeous. the books and the old crumbling stove/fireplace are great. i visited aberystwyth a few years back myself, but didn't do any urbexing. great find!


----------



## Concentration F (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome find, nice job. You never find sites like that in London


----------



## LittleMadam (Nov 18, 2008)

Great explore! It must have been like stepping back in time, lovely looking place with LOADS of character!!


----------



## clebby (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, even after 30 years its in pretty good nick!
nice work


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats a lovely old bed with orginal base, that is there can be quite valuable to the right person, it dates around mid to late 1800s by the look of it, worth a few bob........................


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 3, 2009)

wow what a shame lovely pics


----------



## Castledown (Feb 6, 2009)

What an amazing staircase, so small and steep!


----------

